# Best and lightest quick release skewers.



## blgrnday (Mar 26, 2007)

What are they?

I found these...

http://www.woodmancomponents.com/catalog/categorie.php?cat=qkr&lang=en&art=qkr3

59gr a pair.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You should do a search, There's already been lots of discussions about QR skewers and bolt ons.
I think XTR quick releases are the "best". If I wanted something lighter i would use Control Tech bolt ons.


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

Ive just got KCNC's 45g for the pair and I'm very impressed with there positive feel


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

i second the kcnc's at 45g for the set.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

KCNC are probably the best bang for your buck....OmniRacer comes close too.
If you want to go lighter without having to use bolt-on skewers you could us Parts of Passion (same as Carbon Ti Special X) but they are expensive and only save 5-6 grams.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

KCNC.

I used to run those but now I run the Halo big fat steel bolt-ons. +20g diff, whole hell of a lot more secure than a QR. Lets be honest, the lawyer tabs really took the Q out of QR.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

KCNC are very light and not expensive. Just make sure you tighten them enough. The short lever does not provide much leverage. My rear one slipped out the other day while I was cranking hard up a hill, throwing me off the bike. After which I got bitten by a dog!

If your palm doesn't hurt afterwards, it's not tight enough!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I find it easier to setup my bolt-ons then any quick release. You have to undo the nut on my fork anyway. I use Control Tech Race titanium and Halo Hex steel. I would not trust titanium axel on a quick release.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

About 6 years ago, bolt-on Ti skewers were being sold on Ebay. I bought a pair for about $15. They just had an anodised alloy 'cap/nut' at each end and a Ti axle. 42g the pair. Fantastic. 

I bought another 3 pairs, and then they disappeared from Ebay. Never saw them again. Wish I had been able to buy more. I run them on all my bikes. 

Ever so easy to make though, I'm amazed they're not cheaper/easier to find.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

bernithebiker said:


> About 6 years ago, bolt-on Ti skewers were being sold on Ebay. I bought a pair for about $15. They just had an anodised alloy 'cap/nut' at each end and a Ti axle. 42g the pair. Fantastic.


If that is like the "SL" version of Control Tech Race ones, I do not like it - nut rotates against frame when tightening, and it is kind of thin for my taste. Regular version seems solid and easy to tighten.



bernithebiker said:


> I bought another 3 pairs, and then they disappeared from Ebay. Never saw them again. Wish I had been able to buy more. I run them on all my bikes.
> 
> Ever so easy to make though, I'm amazed they're not cheaper/easier to find.


I recently bought Control Techs for my weenie project, but it was $45, and run Halo Hex elsewhere.

I want to get rid of QRs on my next generation of bikes. 20mm and 135x10 bolt on only.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

KCNC definitely, by far the best QR under the light QR's i've ever used. Very strong an works flawlessly.


----------



## acunha (Dec 31, 2008)

Just bought a pair of A2Z titanium skewers from ebay... 90g per set (-70g from XT skewers), and US$ 25 reasonable price... they look stronger than KNCN (i am 85kg guy), and the levers are long enough to provide firm close...


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

looking on ebay all of the KCNC skewers seem to be Ti. from what ive been told locally you shouldnt run a Ti skewer on a suspension bike. is there any truth to that? im seriously in the market for some skewers as my current ones are no name brand and suck completely.

i wanted to go all KCNC on my build though.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

superspec said:


> looking on ebay all of the KCNC skewers seem to be Ti. from what ive been told locally you shouldnt run a Ti skewer on a suspension bike. is there any truth to that? im seriously in the market for some skewers as my current ones are no name brand and suck completely.
> 
> i wanted to go all KCNC on my build though.


I would not trust Ti QR skewers, but my Ti bolt-ons seem to work fine. I woud not put them on an AM bike though. The difference being that it is easier to set up tension properly on bolt-on and they (Control Tech Race) seem to be quite thicker for the same weight.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

i do purely XC, biggest drop ive come across is 1 ft.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

*just one control tech...*

i use control tech bolt on sl titanium for the rear wheel of my cannondale:thumbsup: on the front i have a lefty


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

superspec said:


> i do purely XC, biggest drop ive come across is 1 ft.


You shouldn't have any problems....keep in mind that the weigth bearing is on the hub axle not the skewer axle.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

+3 on the Halo brand... strong, strong, strong. And you don't worry about them failing or coming loose. Ever.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I got a set of KCNC, and liked them enough to pick up another set for my road bike. I like that the cam rides on a brass "bowl," not a compressible/destructible plastic washer, and that there's no wrong way for the cam to sit on the "bowl."

Shimano's skewers are great too, just not in the sub-50-gram range


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Do we not trust ti QR skewers because they might break or simply cannot hold enough tension for aggressive use? I was going to buy the Controltech carbon/ti QR but you are fast talking me out of it considering my riding.

Also, I couldn't find any bolt on skewers at the controltech site. just the QR


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MisterC said:


> Do we not trust ti QR skewers because they might break or simply cannot hold enough tension for aggressive use?


Both. Many people do use them successfully. I guess it is about tolerance for reduced margin of error.



MisterC said:


> Also, I couldn't find any bolt on skewers at the controltech site. just the QR


Avoid the SL version with non rotating nut.

http://www.google.com/products?q=Control+Tech+Race+skewers


----------



## acunha (Dec 31, 2008)

*ti skewers again*

I never found any evidence of truth (with photos, etc) of broken or loose Ti skewers... is there any ? Anyway, I think they are suitable for XC only...



Curmy said:


> I would not trust Ti QR skewers, but my Ti bolt-ons seem to work fine. I woud not put them on an AM bike though. The difference being that it is easier to set up tension properly on bolt-on and they (Control Tech Race) seem to be quite thicker for the same weight.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

This is another one of those things I hear almost universally but I have never seen or heard of an actual failure. Is that because no one is using them (and if so, why are they for sale?) or because they don't fail.



acunha said:


> I never found any evidence of truth (with photos, etc) of broken or loose Ti skewers... is there any ? Anyway, I think they are suitable for XC only...


Also, when does XC become AM when it comes to skewers?


----------



## Phanis13 (Jun 14, 2012)

For xc and only I would suggest Alpcross POP MTB skewers at just 43grams
Or kingbarcelona Ultralight MTB skewers -43 grams


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll say the best are XTR skewers, though they're obviously not the lightest. My skewer is a place I've chosen not to try and cut weight.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I would have to throw in a vote for the KCNC skewers. The actuation is pretty smooth and they have solid clamping force. They also happen to come in a variety of colors.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

3 year old thread bump and I'm still using KCNC QR skewers without a hitch


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

there can be only one:










Tune DC16+DC17 

I´m using them for more than a year without any problem


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Not a WW but if you have to buy some, might as well get something that helps to not make the bike any more tank-like.

Been using the KCNC for about year and a half, work great and not bad $$.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I'll say the best are XTR skewers, though they're obviously not the lightest. My skewer is a place I've chosen not to try and cut weight.


I agree. I don't want to worry about my wheel potentially coming off because the skewer fails.

I run XTR, salsa, or Mavic skewers on all the bikes in my garage. I don't really like the Salsa's.

I've used Bold precision quick releases and they're some of the lightest out there at 49g/pair. They're so minimalistic that it was unnerving to put it on my mountain bike.


----------



## Ottoturbo (Jun 24, 2011)

Problem with Ti skewers are the more elastic material than steel, meaning instead of increasing clamping force, your making the axle longer. 

A cheap Shimano steel skewer will definitely hold a rear wheel better than for example Tune's butted Ti axle. The Shimano cam is also supposed to give more clamping force for handle force in comparison with a open ramp skewer. 

I have had some problems holding the rear wheel on a carbon frame with Tune's DC17 which has a butted Ti axle, open cam and aluminium serrated parts (steel digs better in the frame giving more friction force)

Why has it taken so long to implement a through rear axle when it's in the rear where the biggest wheel axle forces are?


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Been using KCNC for a couple of years - held up fine since i realised you have do them up about twice as tight as Shimano!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Ottoturbo said:


> Why has it taken so long to implement a through rear axle when it's in the rear where the biggest wheel axle forces are?


Most focus on the front due to the cornering etc, reducing flex, increasing stiffness. The rear generally follows & not as noticeable.
I agree though, it would be nice if there was a standard for TA rear.


----------

